# Quick Q: Any reason why goats can't have dried cranberries?



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Because they are too expensive a snack?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have been known to give a goat a dried cranberry.


----------



## mtnmenagerie (Jun 16, 2007)

back in the summer i got a little saanen doeling... she was NOT in good shape, and was such a picky eater! i would get a pound of dried cranberries from dollar general for under 2 dollars. i used it as a top dressing, and she did great on them! loaded with vitamins! :baby04:


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

Thanks, all. My mom loves our goats and she's always bringing them yummies. Today it was "craisins." I couldn't imagine that dried cranberries would be bad for them, but it doesn't hurt to check


----------

